# Ore/ Panning as a hobby / side source of gold?



## bigdyo90 (Feb 10, 2012)

Does any one have any experience with panning and gold ore? I'm considering it as a (small) source of gold for the scrap pile, and because it's sounds fun. Any thoughts?

BigD


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 11, 2012)

Do it because you enjoy a challenge, and because you hope to learn more about gold and its sources. Do not do it because you feel you can make money. If that becomes your objective, it won't be long until you understand why gold sells for the high price it fetches these days. Same for refining escrap. It's a great hobby, but handling the material as the home processor must pretty much dictates it won't be a high profit ordeal. You're far better off selling the values to those who process in bulk. 

Have fun, and be safe. Set _realistic_ goals, so you aren't disappointed with the results you achieve. 

Harold


----------



## ReapHer_6 (Feb 11, 2012)

Dear BigD.

Last summer I had the same thought. I have a client (a goverment agency) that just so happens to deal with USGeoligical Surveys in my area. So I decided to ask them. 
Low and behold, get this. I live on the line between MD and PA. The USGS people showed me some interesting data and after some research I found them to be correct.
There is one place in PA that has gold in the streams. I live in the middle of the very small corridor. So I ordered 2 pans and took my son out for a fun day panning. It took alot of practice, and patients. I did not find any (yet) but I managed to find a ton of black iron sand.... It turns out that it takes about 25 trips to learn to pan sucessfully (per the clubs around here that I talked to). The season ended and it got too cold to get in the streams but this year, look out. As for fun... it was the best. Just like the recovery and or refining of precious metals, there are several tricks, and skills needed to get it done. But I can't think of a better way to spend an afternoon. It is never a loss, as the kids love it. I love it and being outdoors is much better than the screen time they (we) are getting. 

I will keep you posted this season, I will succeed and when I do I will post where and how. 

I know it does not answer the real question, only part of it. But the way I see it, any gold added to the total (and free???) is good for the soul.

Good luck and happy hunting.

John S.


----------



## bigdyo90 (Feb 11, 2012)

You are both very much correct. Trust me Harold, I have "learned" the hard way about unrealistic expectations.  Talk about a money drain....

John, that's pretty much why i want to get into it, what better reason to explore a new state?


----------



## darshevo (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd be happy to come home with enough shine to even cover the cost of gas, beer and food  But to be honest most of the best family times we had last year were spent wading in a creek - and you really can't put a price on that.


----------



## ReapHer_6 (Feb 11, 2012)

Big D, you are welcome to come out and we can make a day adventure trying our luck. Even though we did not find any, it was awesome trying. I did the reasearch and I can pass it on to you and maybe you can even help pick our targets. 

I have a lot of information and videos that are very educational on finding the places to look in the streams and methods used to best find it. I even have the latest finds in the exact streams that have produced gold last summer, they are all witin 15 minutes from me!!!

Let me know and I say lets make a plan!!!

John S.


----------



## bigdyo90 (Feb 12, 2012)

funny enough, I am going out there (maryland) in a few months. I think we may just end meeting.... 8) Name's Jay by the way, Pm me about it. It sounds like a good day.


----------



## ReapHer_6 (Feb 12, 2012)

Roger that... PM me as your time gets close if I forget. My name is John. I'll get some of the data together, and we can start planning our mission 8) 

John S.


----------



## AztekShine (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep gold prospecting led me here. I think if I can find good deals , I will make a little profit. But I am a hobby enthusiast. Many I love! This is my newest, not new to chems tho. Harold is soo right, if u can get cheap bulk scrap.

Things like cpu's tho I'm seeing low volume high yield. Couple other things too 

I see it as a profitable hobby if you do your research


----------



## jimmydolittle (Feb 15, 2012)

I to am hooked on placer gold panning, it is a hobby for me. Just to get out in the stream, and enjoy all the nature that surrounds me. I tried playing golf, but gave it up because of the expense of playing. This is the most expensive hobby I’ve ever tried, with all the equipment purchased. Look for a Gold Prospectors Association of America (GPAA) club in your area, and join, it’s free to join a club. You will learn a lot about prospecting from the club members. Have fun at it.


----------



## bigdyo90 (Feb 16, 2012)

thanks for all the info, 

Hate to sound like an idiot, but what is placer gold? 

does anyone have any educated guesses as to whats the best form of prospecting to start with in Colorado? I know it's okay to do in the state and federal parks, but when it comes to dredging, panning what's your recommendation?



Big D


----------



## urbanminer (Feb 16, 2012)

Placer gold is gold that has been liberated from it's source (vein) and is most commonly found in waterways. I've been mining for around 20 years in Colorado and I would suggest starting with a pan first. All forms of placer mining come back to panning. Master that and your golden.

I don't know where you got the idea that state and federal parks are ok. STOP! Almost ALL state and federal parks are withdrawn! Search for some prospecting clubs. There are many to choose from, both online clubs and more traditional with meetings. They will lead you in the right direction and usually have club claims that you can use. If your around Denver, send me a PM.

I wanted to add that I love this forum! Great info and a whole lot for me to digest. I'm trying to do my research and collect materials before any attempts. I still have more reading to do. Thanks, Marc


----------



## wildbill_hickup (Mar 16, 2012)

Just a thought to concider (if you are successful in your panning) Placer gold (because it is in it's natural state) is usually more valuable. So you may want to think twice about " adding it to the scrap pile". Even where it was found can be of additional value. I'm sure any prospectors group will advise you of that. If you are lucky enough to fine some, catalog the stream, river, and the county, state you found it. NOT THE EXACT LOCATION THOUGH!!!! Don't want to give away your glory hole!!! ;-))


----------



## texan (Mar 18, 2012)

I just did some back yard gold panning with my 9 year old grandson (who is visiting for spring break) on some material from the Llano River here in Texas that has been in a 5 gallon bucket in the garage for the last 5 years. Llano River gold is small....no tiny...I am talking real fly speck stuff here...the stuff is the "poster child" for fine gold....any way we panned 3 small spade fulls and drew a blank on seeing anything by eye in the black sand. So I go get the binocular microscope....we start examining the black sand with it and guess what. A super small genuine gold nugget pops in to view. You would have thought we found a bar from Fort Knox he was so excited. I think I have a budding gold prospector on my hands...maybe I will have a partner some day for the heavy lifting in the field when grandpa get decrepit.

Texan


----------



## AztekShine (Mar 19, 2012)

I had a blast today panning! I flipped my dirt bike ,impaled myself on the handel bar and almost broke my caler bone! Didn't find jack! But had a blast!


----------



## kuma (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello all , how are tricks today?
I hope all is well!



AztekShine said:


> I had a blast today panning! I flipped my dirt bike ,impaled myself on the handel bar and almost broke my caler bone! Didn't find jack! But had a blast!



Ooooh , hope your O.K. Chief! :| 
All the best for now , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## AztekShine (Mar 26, 2012)

Ya I heal quick bro. Thanks Chris! Hope all is well with you!
Thanks
Will


----------



## kuma (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Will , how are tricks?
I'm glad to hear your all good , all good here too cheers Chief!
(Well , apart from the slightly knackered hand and I think I may have a hernia [nothings popped out so might be good] , but three and half tons of wet concrete up two 7ft walls in buckets in the space of around 4 hours will do that I suppose , :roll: :evil: :lol: )
All the best for now , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## fiat128 (Apr 22, 2012)

I've been selling scrap metal for about 25 years. Last year I found this forum and added gold bearing scrap to my save pile. Between that and watching the Discovery channel I got interested in trying to find it the traditional way.

I started gold panning last November and in Feburary I bought a sluice on ebay that was the cheapest option for setting up as a recirculating highbanker (I live in the desert but I think sluices are much better than drywashers as a general concept).

I took it out to our March club dig outing and ran only two buckets of material through it. I rinsed the concentrates out into a bucket and forgot about them for about a month.

I panned them out Saturday and this is what I found in my pan (to be honest, this kinda blew my mind). So far in about 5 outings, I've found nearly a gram of gold and had fun doing it. You're probably not going to get rich gold mining but it's fun and good exercise.


----------



## JessTigerLSU (May 16, 2012)

It's a great hobby, good exercise, and I've been lucky to find some beautiful scenery on my searches. 

The best advice I've taken: "Look for gold where it's already been found." Especially as a beginner and a hobbyist, don't think you're going to find a new gold field. Look where there is known gold to find.


----------

